

Booz Allen Hamilton, looking for a Systems Administrator in Hawaii - ukd1
http://careers.boozallen.com/job/Honolulu-Systems-Administrator%2C-Junior-Job-HI-96801/2653617/

======
jjguy
Cute, but unlikely to be Snowden's job.

* The KRSOC is about 35 minutes outside Honolulu, far enough to not be "Honolulu" [http://goo.gl/maps/R2vYe](http://goo.gl/maps/R2vYe)

* The position clearance requirements are just SECRET, NSA roles require TS/SCI + full scope poly

* There are lots of BAH jobs in Honolulu at PACAF and PACOM, amongst others.

* Positions of Snowden's type don't require 50% travel, those are more consistent with the PACOM and PACAF roles where you're supporting units throughout the Pacific.

All that said, these kinds of positions are a great way to go live in Hawaii
for a few years. If you're young, single and want to live the island life for
a while, it's a easy path.

~~~
cstavish
I feel like having a position with security clearances and all of that good
stuff may preclude a young and single person from doing many things he or she
might like to do.

~~~
olympus
Nope. Every military officer in the US has Secret clearance, so it's not as
big of a deal as you might think. You go through an investigation which
requires you to list things up to seven years in your past, but isn't a big
deal if you are a decent human being without a criminal history. After the
investigation you work and live pretty much like anyone else except there are
things you can't tell your friends. If you want to go out of the country you
basically just let them know where you are going ahead of time and it's no big
deal. The only thing you might not be allowed to do is travel to Iran or Cuba.
Oh, and if you are like my friend and get three DUIs you lose your job and
clearance. Just don't screw it up that bad and you have nothing to worry
about.

~~~
oinksoft
I understand that you can't seek psychiatric help, or else you lose your
clearance. And other fun stuff like that.

In any case I know quite a few "decent human beings" who would not be able to
get a security clearance.

~~~
cowsandmilk
False, there are people with TS clearance who regularly see psychiatrists.
This is one of the misconceptions that is left from the policies of 30 years
ago. Other examples include homosexuality and past drug use, both of which
formerly precluded you from a clearance but no longer do.

~~~
einhverfr
And think about it. These things precluded clearance because they were seen as
things you didn't want made known. The idea is that if you were engaging in
homosexual activity this could be something that a foreign power could
blackmail you with to get you to turn over secrets.

------
einhverfr
I wonder if there is now an added requirement that "must have political views
in favor of widespread surveillance of American citizens."

------
noname123
Sources say Snowden's job pays 200K in Hawaii. I think if I was in the same
position, I might have stayed the gov't shill. Kudos to the man for his
integrity.

------
piratebroadcast
The media, of often as it can, likes to make criminals out of information
activists. Maybe they desrve it, maybe they don't; Not even arguing that. The
thing is, this guy isn't a clear cut "criminal" like Assange or the Pirate Bay
guys, this dude notified his fellow citizens that our government was/is doing
some highly illegal and immoral shit.

Interested to see how this plays out.

~~~
olympus
Except there is a difference between the law and morality. In this case,
Snowden clearly broke the law, and is a criminal regardless of his moral
motivations. This PRISM program, while obviously an overreach of the
government, has yet to be determined as illegal by the courts.

~~~
auctiontheory
If you're going to be a stickler for detail, it's not "clear" he broke the law
just because you say so - not until he is convicted in court.

~~~
olympus
I'm not being too much of a stickler. He did admit to it on video. Yes, he
_could_ have been forced to say that, but it looks an awful lot like he
willingly broke the law. If he had come out on video claiming that he didn't
do it that's a whole different situation.

------
mehmehshoe
I was wondering why the job was in Hawaii, thought maybe that would be a choke
point for underwater cables. This map shows that isn't the case.
[http://www.submarinecablemap.com/](http://www.submarinecablemap.com/)

~~~
dsl
NSA facilities are always co-located on military bases. Hawaii is a major hub
for the US Navy's communications and intelligence infrastructure.

You might find this an interesting read:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naval_Computer_and_Telecommunic...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naval_Computer_and_Telecommunications_Area_Master_Station_Pacific#After_World_War_II)

------
w1ntermute
Anybody going to apply for shiggles?

~~~
GalacticDomin8r
> Anybody going to apply for shiggles?

Just sent in an app for you. No need to thank.

~~~
w1ntermute
You read my mind!

------
Steko
Guess Who's Looking to Fill an Information Security Engineer Vacancy in Sunny
Honolulu?

[http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2013/06/10/edward_snowde...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2013/06/10/edward_snowden_s_job_could_be_yours.html)

------
misiti3780
def. not snowden - only a secret clearance required. im sure he was TS/SCI

